# F Gauge, dual gauge switch plans?



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any plans for a dual gauge switch for F and Fn3?

Also, would a #6 be big enough, I am planning on running a standard gauge GE 45 tonner and standard gauge EBT 0-6-0.

Thanks,

Alec.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Alec, 

The simple answer is *no*... 

The complex answer is -*maybe*... 

I have built "points" "turnouts" "switches" in Gauge '3' which is 63.5mm -a little narrower than F. There ARE plans for dual Gauge '3' and Gauge '1' and GRS in the UK do make custom sets in dual gauge. But I think you are going to have to draft your own drawings with this one. Cliff Barker makes a good kit and it might be possible to "adapt" his design for the 4500mm Gauge '3' points to F -simply by building a bigger comb gauge for track setting, there is also a 4500mm points set in Gauge '1' so that the combination of the two might give you something to work with. 

Have a look here: 

http://www.cliffbarker.me.uk/ 
http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/mls/g3/curves2.pdf 
http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/mls/g3/pointwork.pdf 
http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/mls/g3/pointwork2.pdf 
http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/g3track.html 

Sorry -but that is all I can suggest... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alex 
A #6 is large enough for the both of those locomotives.. This winter I plan on miking a few duel gauge switches. I never built 
any, so mine will be trial and error till I get what I like. Contact Don Niday at Iron Creek Shops. He has built quite a few on his layout. 
Rodney


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks Ralph- some great links there! 

Rodney, I might get in contact with Don Niday soon. 

thanks, Alec.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of any plans for a dual gauge switch for F and Fn3?
Despite Ralph's "no", I have several plans for #6 dual gauge switches stored here at MLS. I also have CAD files from Dave Queener. Most are 36" gauge switches inside 56.5" track, but you can easily extrapolate the std gauge portion. Ties are standard D&RGW practice. 

Switch #6 picture .jpg 

Switch #6 full size for Fn3 

Escape#6 (ng from sg)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, would a #6 be big enough, 
More than big enough. #6 is almost 10' radius.

And where are you getting an EBT 0-6-0? I'll have one too . . . 
P.S. Here's the yard switches at Mt Union:


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Pete- very useful drawings!

Does Dave have drawings for a full dual gauge switch e.g. dual gauge on both routes? 

I do not have a EBT 0-6-0 at the moment- It could be years off me getting round to building one. I would plan on using the 48" wheel from Dave and modified Bachmann valve gear. 
I hope to find a good deal on a 45 tonner and re-gauge, it would do for the mean time. 

Alec.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

After building several in O and more than I want to count in both S and HO, the thing to remember is that there are two different dual gauge switches. First is where the common rail is on the left and then the other is where the common rail is on the right and obviously there are left and right's for both situations. If you have a wye, you will need a cross over track where the narrow gauge crosses from the left common rail to the right common rail. I don't know about the EBT but the D&RGW used smaller rail on the third narrow gauge rail, Engines like the K's counter weights almost touched the outside standard gauge rail because of the lean of the locomotive.


As to plans, they are available in HO so get one of those and have it blow up to the right size. 


Andre


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does Dave have drawings for a full dual gauge switch e.g. dual gauge on both routes? 
Digging around in my files, I found his drawing was a #7, and it isn't quite perfect but it does have the dual gauge on both routes. 












Alec, I found it fairly easy to make my own track drawings on a big sheet of paper - I never used these! As usual, having the right tools helps - in this case, a long straight ruler and some curve templates. 

Fot the latter, I found some stiff card about 2' across and drew various radius curves on it using a string and pencil. After cutting them out I sanded them slightly, but they don't have to be perfect curves as the rails will follow a curve when you bend them with a railbender. 












I don't know about the EBT but the D&RGW used smaller rail on the third narrow gauge rail

There's a bunch of photos and drawings of the D&RGW three rail in Hilton's "American Narrow Gauge Railroads". Including how they switched sides on the wye and in station crossovers. I can post more pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would plan on using the 48" wheel from Dave 
I have some of Dave's 48" tires on a flatcar as a load - there's a photo of the EBT carrying them back to Orbisonia that way. Should work. I just got an email from Dave showing his new wheel machining rig, so he's almost ready to make complete wheels. 

Incidentally, Alan Friedland (www.thegalline.com) is making some laser-cut styrene bodies for GE 44 and 50 tonners, using the Bachmann 40 ton chassis. I've already mentioned to him that a model of EBT's M-7 would be nice. Clem has a converted F-scale std gauge version of the 40-tonner on his portable layout.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks everyone, I will have a go at drawing my own on paper and try enlarging some small scale plans to F scale. 

The dual gauge will be a small part of the layout and will be a switching area for hoppers- so no need to worry about wyes, however the dual gauge will cross over the narrow gauge! 

Alec.


----------

